# iPod Classic : Remplacer la batterie et/ou le disque dur



## Membre supprimé 40703 (27 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPod Classic (que j'adore) de dernière génération depuis 3 ans. Je me demandais s'il était possible de changer la batterie et/ou le disque dur en cas de problème.

Pour le moment tout va bien, mais quand je vois les "nouveaux" prix du iPod Classic, je pourrais pas en racheter un autre si le mien me lâche, donc j'aurais voulu savoir si on pouvait changer des pièces.

Merci


----------



## Larme (27 Mai 2013)

Jette un p'tit coup d'&#339;il par là...


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (29 Mai 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour lien.
Ca n'a pas l'air d'être très évident... 

Par contre question bête, l'OS (si on peut l'appeler comme ça) de l'iPod Classic se trouve où? Sur le disque dur? Dans ce cas comment fait-on lorsque l'on change de disque dur? 

Au passage est-ce qu'on peut mettre un disque dur de plus grande capacité? C'est géré par l'iPod?


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2013)

iTunes reconnaît que ton disque dur est vide et donc réinstalle l'OS. Pas de soucis de ce côté-là.


----------

